

Static Languages: Rationalizations and Myths - pmoriarty
http://steve.vinoski.net/blog/2008/02/05/static-languages-rationalizations-and-myths/

======
gumby
"monolingual" isn't.

s/monolingual/unilingual/g

(or)

s/monolingual/monoglottal/g

though for human languages I appear to prefer monoglot/polyglot and
programming languages I prefer uilingual/multilingual. I don't know why.

Despite that obnoxious nitpick I agree with the author's point. In frequency,
these days, I use shell/sed/regexps, common lisp, C, C++. By preference it
would be Lisp, C++. I use the right tool (for me) for the job.

And like the author I have never really understood the point of an IDE (though
I am less scathing about it). It's just so much simpler and faster to keep my
hands on the keyboard and let the code pour out into a buffer as quickly as I
can get it out of my brain.

But I suppose YMMV.

